# Questions about International Banking in South Africa



## grizfb75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to South Africa in April. I am currently a USA citizen and have bank accounts in the US. Does anyone have any suggestions about banks to use in South Africa that are good for internatational use? Or are there any international banks that would work well for transfering funds from USA accounts to South African Accounts?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

grizfb75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to South Africa in April. I am currently a USA citizen and have bank accounts in the US. Does anyone have any suggestions about banks to use in South Africa that are good for internatational use? Or are there any international banks that would work well for transfering funds from USA accounts to South African Accounts?
> 
> ...


Hi Eric,

Were you able to find the information you needed? I need to transfer a lump sum from the US to South Africa, following which I will need to transfer funds from a South African Bank A/c to a US bank a/c every month. If you (or anyone else on this forum) have any suggestions for how to set this up as inexpensively as possible please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Until relatively recently, SA banks were about as much use as one legged man at an arse kicking contest when it came to international banking but in the last 2 years or so have got considerably better. 

I use FNB (First National Bank) and they're pretty effecient. They gave me a non residents account AND a residents account so I can have the best of both worlds when it comes to online banking etc.

However, if you plan on sending money from an SA bank to an account overseas, you need to be aware it might be a slowish process because larger amounts need clearance from the reserve bank. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Until relatively recently, SA banks were about as much use as one legged man at an arse kicking contest when it came to international banking but in the last 2 years or so have got considerably better.
> 
> I use FNB (First National Bank) and they're pretty effecient. They gave me a non residents account AND a residents account so I can have the best of both worlds when it comes to online banking etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks T-M, that's the type of info I needed. Will look into FNB.


----------

